# Pics of my boys!



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Sammy with my boys - they are really good with him!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

awww gorgouse pictures 
thanks for sharing them  xxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Lovely pictures.
Lovely puppy and lovely boys you must be proud of them all.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

oh how sweet bless


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A Stunning trio of boys 
They are all beautiful, it's lovely to see them snuggled up together.
Thx for sharing


----------



## nhamblin84 (May 5, 2009)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning pics..the one with the kids is great..


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

What lovely pics!!

All 3 are handsome fellas!! xx


----------



## Sapphire (May 22, 2009)

Too cute for words! Fabulous photos. :001_wub:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww, so cute!!! I've gone all mushy!!!:blushing:

Sh x


----------



## evan2005 (May 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness - you dog is gorgeous! I noticed you are in Scotland - a relative of mine is looking for a chocolate labrador and I was wondering where you got him from?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Awww so cute


----------



## handbags (May 30, 2009)

wow! what are great pictures of your boys and puppy. Really very beautiful.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Awwww how cute!!! Great pics


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really great pictures, i love seeing piccies with kids and animals always brilliant to see x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwwhhh...lovely pictures


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

oh my gosh, thats just too sweet!


----------



## meganE145 (Jun 2, 2009)

adorable! i remember when my lab was that small!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Samy is so cute 

great photos & lovely looking lads ya have there :thumbsup:


----------

